# The white bass run is on!!-Lake Livingston



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

The white bass run is on! I had the pleasure of taking out some new clients from Spring, Tx, and it was all grins! Most of our fish were scattered on the sand bars in the 2 to 5 ft range in the creeks off the main lake. Road runners slow rolled along the bottom were the way to go.

"Get the Net" Guide Service

Simon


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

great report


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good job Simon. Mostly males? That's a fun way to get 'em.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

so the creeks dont look like chocolate milk there?


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah there were a lot of males in the creek. We probably caught about 100 throw backs. And yes the creeks are muddy - you just have to find the clear water lines.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

How far up the creeks did you have to venture?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice job GTN!


----------



## GET U SOME (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice mess of fish, bet that made there day. Thanks for the report.


----------



## dmzap (Dec 14, 2010)

*Itching*

I've got an itch that needs scratching now!


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

Good job. Looks to have been a good day on the water. Lake is at normal level?


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice pics, thanks


----------

